# An Oklahoma Mason



## dad.israel (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings.  My name is Tim Israel.  My site ID is dad.israel, a name from a number of years as a DeMolay dad.  I am from Elk City, in western Oklahoma along Interstate 40.
My masonic involvement arose because my wife joined the Order of the Eastern Star and thought I should become a Mason.  That was almost 30 years and hundreds of dues cards ago.  I am a member of most of the "Masonic bodies" which meet in Oklahoma.  I am a past master of 2 lodges, Elk City & Erick (WM in Erick again).  I have been very active in the York Rite, on both a local and state level.  I am currently the Grand Junior Warden for Knights Templar of Oklahoma and an officer in the Council of Kadosh line at the Guthrie Consistory, AASR.
Professionally, I am an attorney in private practice.  I operate Sagebrush, Inc. in Sayre, OK, which provides housing and jobs for adults who are developmentally disabled.  Also, I pastor a small United Methodist Church in Canute, OK.
I am married to Jan, who is a past Worthy Matron of OES.  I helped Jan start a Rainbow Assembly in Elk City, where she is the founding Mother Advisor. After my law partner and I started a DeMolay Chapter, it only seemed fair to give the girls an opportunity for Masonic Service and a real connection to the Masonic Family.
I am looking forward to these forums.  I love to read others thoughts on Masonic topics.  I tend to share my thoughts verbally and probably not enough back in a forum.  I will seek to do better here.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 6, 2012)

wow, you have a full plate! welcome to the forums.


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome dad.israel, we look forward to your participation.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2012)

A busy man and Mason! Welcome, Brother.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums from Duncan, OK!


----------



## jhale1158 (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome from Chickasha OK. I use to live up there and worked at North Fork Correctional Facility. There is a brother, still EA that lives in Elk City. He may need help, is it ok if I send him your way?


----------



## Txmason (Dec 8, 2012)

Bro. Tim,

Check your PMs  I sent you one


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## widows son (Dec 9, 2012)

Greetings from Canada.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome from Ada, OK!


----------



## dad.israel (Dec 15, 2012)

That would be great.  I would be happy to visit with him.


----------



## dm0874 (Dec 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. Being a new brother myself I look forward to some informative post from you. Thanks and welcome


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the Forums Brother.   I hope you enjoy the exchange and fellowship here.   Peace and blessings to you and Sister Jan for the Holidays.......Merry Christmas.      

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## sysyphus96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome from Ponca City, OK.


----------

